# Pigeon Supply Stores in Queens



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi all , Does anyone know of any pigeon supply stores in Queens New York ?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Where in Queens are you? I think there is a store on 100 st and 95th avenue in ozone park Queens 11417. im not 100% sure though.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

CarloSantoro said:


> Where in Queens are you? I think there is a store on 100 st and 95th avenue in ozone park Queens 11417. im not 100% sure though.


Hi carlo ,Thanks, Im in Ireland ,But will be visiting queens soon, so thought I might as well check out a pigeon shop .


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh sorry, I think the area is called Steinway/ostoria or something similar .


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

nice dublin boy are you going over for a show


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

dublin boy said:


> Hi carlo ,Thanks, Im in Ireland ,But will be visiting queens soon, so thought I might as well check out a pigeon shop .


Where in Queens, because Queens is huge it borders Brooklyn and longisland. depending where you are one of those might be closer. i can ask my father wheres a good place he knows them all.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Astoria is nice im not to failure with any stores over there though.i will try to find out for you


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

CarloSantoro said:


> Where in Queens, because Queens is huge it borders Brooklyn and longisland. depending where you are one of those might be closer. i can ask my father wheres a good place he knows them all.


Hey Carlo ,That would be great, Id be in and around Steinway, Astoria .


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

There use to be a store called Albies in Maspeth queens. but i think the closed down.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

pigeon manic 12 said:


> nice dublin boy are you going over for a show


Hi pigeon manic , No not a show ,Im actually going to see a man about a dog  But will suss out anything related to pigeons no matter where I go .


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

CarloSantoro said:


> There use to be a store called Albies in Maspeth queens. but i think the closed down.


Thanks Carlo, Ill check them out ,To be honest I don't mind traveling, my mate knows the place like the back of his hand, So if you can think of any others let me know , much appreciated


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Long island ones i know
1)pigeon paradise 165 Bridge Rd, Islandia, NY 11749 
2)wellwood pigeon store 920 Wellwood Ave Ste A, Lindenhurst, NY 11757 (has pigeon auction sunday mornings)


----------

